# Whiteside bits are available in the UK



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

For any of our members in the UK this is good news. You now have access to the entire Whiteside catalog. Not all items are stocked but can be ordered here: Router Cutter

This includes the new 460 metric bit set!

You can view or download a Whiteside catalog here: http://www.whitesiderouterbits.com/
The catalog link is in red at the bottom center of the page.


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Mike said:


> This includes the new 460 metric bit set!


Thanks for the heads up, Mike. I've been buying the occassional cutter from this firm for a while. BTW metric cutters are readily available here and cheaper, too

Regards

Phil


----------



## demographic (Aug 12, 2012)

I understand that they do metric sizes? 
Its going to help them a lot over here if they put metric sizes into their downloadable catalogue.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Scott, the new Whiteside 460 metric bit set was manufactured at my request for US forum members. A few sets made it to the UK from the initial production run. I would encourage you to give them a try. I think you will be very pleased with the quality of the bits.


----------



## demographic (Aug 12, 2012)

Mike said:


> Scott, the new Whiteside 460 metric bit set was manufactured at my request for US forum members. A few sets made it to the UK from the initial production run. I would encourage you to give them a try. I think you will be very pleased with the quality of the bits.


To be honest, I'm pretty much _just_ past "Novice" stage as far as routers are concerned so what I say isn't really the voice of experience but even having the metric equivalent sizes listed alongside the imperial sizes would help a lot for sales in the UK.
I know that many metric item sizes are just a conversion from imperial, hence sizes like 6.35 mm cutters and many more but its handy having those metric numbers to see.

To be fair, I often work in imperial as well as metric and some parts of UK joinery are pretty much still imperial (door sizes and sheets of ply for instance) but I know younger people who really struggle with fractions (well, to be honest sometimes I'm not brilliant on them either) and faced with working out which is bigger out of 21/64ths or 5/16ths might be inclined to give a very short answer involving swear words.

One thing I've noticed that American companies are very good indeed at and thats customer service and realising what (if anything) impacts on their sales in a given area. Just adding metric conversions to their online catalogue would help greatly with their sales in the UK and possibly Europe also.

Their multiprofile bits look like the kind of thing I could do with for making some moldings to replace the bolection moldings on my front door though. I'll have to get the profile gauge out to see how close it is. 
Then make a router table... Hmm, I think this could end up being an expensive business.


----------

